# What bulbs for my Solarmax by deepblue 24 watt T5 set up?



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

*What bulbs for my Solar Max T5 set up????*

I have the T5 HO 30 inch model with the 24 watt bults (one 10K daylight and the actnic blue). I would like to get better bulbs but unsure of what will fit. I tried a T5 from Zoo Med and I read that Coralife do not work. Even though it appearsw to be a standard T5 HO unit. Can anyone advise if they have replaced bulbs in this brand? Also what would be the best look? It is freshwater, planted but I like a bright tank. The single white daylight tends to look a but yellow alone and I am afraid to go with two daylight white 10K bulbs if it will look yellow. I would like to find a bright crystal white crystal clear look. What would you suggest? Anyone? Do people use dual daylights in T5 HO? IS there a brand you might suggest? Thanks so much!
This is my first post on this forum by the way. Hoopman in Orlando.*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: What bulbs for my Solar Max T5 set up????*

I find it strange that a T5HO bulb would not work in your fixture.Are you sure its a HO and not a NO fixture?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: What bulbs for my Solar Max T5 set up????*

Welcome to the site.

If it is a T5HO fixture, any T5HO bulb should work. I like bright also and didn't really care for the 10000k bulbs. All of mine are 6500K. Much better.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

It's HO 
DB-ADB42330 Premium Aquatics - DB-ADB42330 Aquarium Supplies


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If it is high output,any 30" HO bulb should work.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They don't make 30" HO bulbs that I am aware of. 30" fixtures will have 24" bulbs in them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats what I meant,sorry.The fixture is 30" but the bulbs are 24"

Sometimes I think people can read my mind.Guess not,lol.


----------

